# MV Sydney Bridge



## johnball59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello People
I was on a CT Bowring bulk carrier called The MV Sydeney bridge registered in London in 1975. anyone have any pictures that you could post would be greatly appreciated, as I am do***enting my time in the british merchant navy 

many thanks 

John


----------



## Lewis (Mar 2, 2008)

Good shot of Sydney Bridge in the gallery. Looks like a trials photgraph


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## johnball59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Many thanks I went through the galleries yesterday but must have missed it
John


----------

